# Kellertüre freilassen



## jealindgar

Hola,
Este verano hice un viaje a Berna, Suiza, y me encontré con estas dos palabras que curiosamente no encuentro traducción en internet, ¿alguien podría decirme qué indica?

gracias


----------



## jordi picarol

jealindgar said:


> Hola,
> Este verano hice un viaje a Berna, Suiza, y me encontré con estas dos palabras que curiosamente no encuentro traducción en internet, ¿alguien podría decirme qué indica?
> 
> gracias


---
Significa: Dejar libres las puertas del sótano.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Marty*

jordi picarol said:


> Significa: Dejar libres las puertas del sótano.


Es casi correcto, pero la palabra _Kellertüre_ es singular (_Kellertüre = Kellertür_). El plural sería _Kellertüren_.
Por lo tanto la frase significa: Dejar libre la puerta del sótano.


----------



## jordi picarol

Marty* said:


> Es casi correcto, pero la palabra _Kellertüre_ es singular (_Kellertüre = Kellertür_). El plural sería _Kellertüren_.
> Por lo tanto la frase significa: Dejar libre la puerta del sótano.


---
Gracias Marty

Saludos
Jordi


----------



## jealindgar

Muchísimas gracias. Por curiosidad, ¿sabrían decirme a qué viene esa frase? Cierto es que cuando pasé por esa calle, creí estar en la Segunda Guerra Mundial cuando vi esa especie de refugio.


----------



## Geviert

jealindgar said:


> Muchísimas gracias. Por curiosidad, ¿sabrían decirme a qué viene esa frase? Cierto es que cuando pasé por esa calle, creí estar en la Segunda Guerra Mundial cuando vi esa especie de refugio.



Simplemente que se debe dejar libre (freilassen) de obstáculos la puerta del sótano (singular: una puerta). Dependerá del tipo de Keller que habrás visto. Si se debe dejar libre es porque aquellos que usan dicho Keller tienen que mantener libre el acceso. Hay algunos, claro, que son verdaderas catacumbas.


----------

